# Community Pulled from NBC Midseason Schedule!



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

F YOU NBC!! :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What?!?! That sucks.

But the ratings have been pretty bad, so I can't really fault NBC. And they already ordered the full season, so the episodes will all be made and available sometime/somewhere. It was probably too much to hope that it would make it any longer than a third season, though, so we'll be getting everything we could have expected.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Conflicting info now. Sepinwell said it was pulled but now this:

http://www.spoilertv.com/2011/11/community-is-not-cancelled.html



> Sepinwall just Tweeted that NBC has pulled Community from its midseason schedule.
> 
> Story developing.
> 
> ...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MONDAYS

8-10 p.m. - "The Voice" (season premiere Sunday, February 5; series resumes February 6)

10-11 p.m. - "SMASH" (beginning February 6)

TUESDAYS

8-10 p.m. - "The Biggest Loser" (beginning January 3)

10-11 p.m. - "Parenthood" (through February 28)

10-11 p.m. - "FASHION STAR" (beginning Tuesday, March 13, 9-11 p.m. ET with two-hour premiere; one-hour broadcasts resume March 20)

WEDNESDAYS

8-8:30 p.m. - "Whitney" (beginning January 11)

8:30-9 p.m. - "ARE YOU THERE, CHELSEA?" (beginning January 11)

9-10 p.m. - "Rock Center with Brian Williams" (beginning February 8)

10-11 p.m. - "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit"

THURSDAYS

8-8:30 p.m. - "30 Rock" (beginning January 12)

8:30-9 p.m. - "Parks and Recreation"

9-9:30 p.m. - "The Office"

9:30-10 p.m. - "Up All Night" (beginning January 12)

10-11 p.m. - "THE FIRM" (two-hour premiere Sunday January 8; Thursday time period premiere January 12)

FRIDAYS

8-9 p.m. - "Who Do You Think You Are?" (beginning February 3)

9-10 p.m. - "Grimm"

10-11 p.m. - "Dateline NBC"

SATURDAYS

8-9 p.m. - "Harry's Law" (encore broadcasts)

9-10 - "THE FIRM" (encore broadcasts)

10-11 p.m. - "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" (encore broadcasts)

SUNDAYS

7-9 p.m. - "Dateline NBC" (beginning January 8)

8-9 p.m. - "Harry's Law" (beginning March 4)

9-11 p.m. - "The Celebrity Apprentice" (beginning February 12)

http://m.deadline.com/2011/11/nbc-u...-whitney-up-all-night-rock-center-harrys-law/


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well hopefully we at least get the full season aired eventually. Season 4 never gonna happen now. I guess I have plenty of time to come to grips with that fact.



> @thefutoncritic: For those freaking about the COMMUNITY hiatus, we've been assured all 22 episodes will be shot/air this season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like there just isn't a place for it right now, but if anything fails, there will then be a spot to bring it back. Also, we don't know how many episodes of all the other shows will have been aired, so it's possible that rather than airing reruns of other shows, they'll air Community instead.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Up All Night and Whitney need to be gone LONG before Community IMO


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Community is just too inconsistent. There are episodes of astounding brilliance, but far too many lame ones in between. I cancelled our SP a couple of days ago. I figure I'll just keep an eye on the threads and watch only the really brilliant ones.

Oh, and HELL YES to 30 Rock being back in January!!!  :up:


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

Surprised that Awake isn't on the list. Saw them filming recently and watched the preview on NBC's website. Looks like a good concept for a show. Man and family are in an auto crash; Husband switches waking up between two different realities where in one his wife died, but son lived and in the other, son died, but wife lived. Various things in each reality help inform his job as a detective in the other reality.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Up All Night and Whitney need to be gone LONG before Community IMO


Totally agree.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

More on the story

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...unity-kills-prime-suspect-brings-back-30-rock


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm conflicted about this show. I agree that it seems to oscillate between brilliance and total shlock. 

I would probably buy it though if they ever decide to release it on Bluray.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

They killed Prime Suspect too. That and The Playboy Club were their best new shows.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I'm conflicted about this show. I agree that it seems to oscillate between brilliance and total shlock.
> 
> I would probably buy it though if they ever decide to release it on Bluray.


Brilliance, yes; total schlock, no way. Like any show, some episodes can end up a bit off, where the story they were going for didn't work, or too many jokes didn't quite land. But there is way too much talent in front of and behind the camera with this show for them to produce "schlock".


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> What?!?! That sucks.
> 
> But the ratings have been pretty bad, so I can't really fault NBC.


I can. It's been up against American Idol, X Factor, Big Bang Theory, and probably some other shows that are also all top-10 or better. NBC has almost never given the show any help.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Community is one of the best shows on TV, IMO. What episodes are you people thinking fell flat or were schlock?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I can. It's been up against American Idol, X Factor, Big Bang Theory, and probably some other shows that are also all top-10 or better. NBC has almost never given the show any help.


I agree with this. Brutal time slot, and I think it sustains its audience fairly well from week to week - i.e. hasn't *lost* much ground. Against those shows, what does NBC expect?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

cmontyburns said:


> I can. It's been up against American Idol, X Factor, Big Bang Theory, and probably some other shows that are also all top-10 or better. NBC has almost never given the show any help.


Where would you have liked them to put it? Monday is out of the question right off the bat. CBS's comedy block is killing it. Tuesday has NCIS and Glee, and then NCIS:LA and The New Girl/Raising Hope. Maybe it could stand a fighting chance against RH. Wednesday has X-Factor, Survivor, The Middle/Suburgatory, Modern Family/Happy Endings and Criminal Minds. None of those shows pulled less than a 3.0 in the ratings, most well above that. You've ruled out Thursday. That leaves only Friday since Sunday is football. I just don't see where else they could put it that would benefit the show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> MONDAYS
> <snip>
> SUNDAYS


Wow, I'm down to one NBC show (Whitney).

Community is one of the most innovative shows on TV. I'll miss it. Great cast, amazing writing.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

NBC is honestly just searching now. They really are idiots if they think that Whitney will do better over the long run. Also i really want to see the Awake show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DavidTigerFan said:


> NBC is honestly just searching now. They really are idiots if they think that Whitney will do better over the long run. Also i really want to see the Awake show.


I love Community and can barely stand Whitney. That being said, Whitney will do better than Community. It's simple and made for simple people. It even tells them when to laugh! and it's all about sex...winning!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> They killed Prime Suspect too. That and The Playboy Club were their best new shows.


Not so sure about Playboy Club, but I like Prime Suspect. Like that a lot more than Playboy Club.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Whitney is faltering too and is moving or has moved to Wed. It's pretty much dead if it's moving out of the slot after The Office.

BBT is a "smart" comedy with a laugh track. Laugh tracks don't indicate funny or not. The Office has sucked for almost 3 years now without a laugh track.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Up All Night and Whitney need to be gone LONG before Community IMO


Amen, sista. Can I have a hallelujah?!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Community is sometimes a series of inside jokes inside of inside jokes. That's when it loses me.

I'd miss it if it was canceled, however -- it's unique and quirky.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Always interesting when people attack fans of show X as being stupid in the same thread where people say they like show X.

I'll miss Community during its hiatus but the ratings are godawful - even worse this year than in previous years. The fact that there's competition just means that people would rather watch the competition. 

Unfortunately, I question whether 30 Rock is at a point in its lifespan where it's likely to do much better.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Jesda said:


> *Community is sometimes a series of inside jokes inside of inside jokes. That's when it loses me.*
> 
> I'd miss it if it was canceled, however -- it's unique and quirky.


This.

It's a fun show for the most part, but many times they do such obscure reference stuff (movies/TV shows) that most folks would have no clue what the show is referencing and probably they lose interest.

This show to me is a very niche show at best..I can see how it could end up cancelled before too long due to the alienating of the typical Joe Six pack TV viewer with the obscure stories.

Again, we enjoy watching it most times, but there are some episodes that we scratch our heads thinking, "was that supposed to be funny?"


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well hopefully we at least get the full season aired eventually. Season 4 never gonna happen now. I guess I have plenty of time to come to grips with that fact.


Season 4 never gonna happen on NBC, maybe. I think Fox could squeeze it onto its 2012-13 schedule somewhere, and probably for a bargain (so Community can have four full seasons, which should be enough for syndication).

Is it that expensive to produce? NBC could always move it to, say, USA or Bravo, especially if they're only expecting one more season out of it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Does that really happen though? One major networks picking up a show another didn't want?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Unfortunately, I question whether 30 Rock is at a point in its lifespan where it's likely to do much better.


Alec Baldwin and Tina Fey both said the upcoming season would be their last. Of course that was at the end of last season. A lot of cash between now and then might have changed that.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Does that really happen though? One major networks picking up a show another didn't want?


Scrubs

From NBC to ABC


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Alfer said:


> Scrubs
> 
> From NBC to ABC


I guess I thought they only moved when it went to Scrubs 2.0


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Does that really happen though? One major networks picking up a show another didn't want?


I think it happened with Taxi.

It also happened with JAG, which had started on NBC.

As for Community being hit-or-miss... the worst episode of Community is still streets ahead of a good episode of 2.5 Men.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I guess I thought they only moved when it went to Scrubs 2.0


And Scrubs was different in that it was produced by ABC and aired on NBC. Towards the end, I don't necessarily know if NBC no longer wanted it, but I think ABC wanted to bring it onto their network more. It aired 1 season on ABC before it was rebooted to Scrubs: Med Students, which lasted another year.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Whitney is faltering too and is moving or has moved to Wed. It's pretty much dead if it's moving out of the slot after The Office


Besides losing the Office lead in, it will also be up against the American Idol performance show.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Community has awful ratings. It is very close to losing to The Vampire Diaries in the 18-49 rating, which is shocking considering how terrible the CW ratings generally are.

I appreciate that shows have rabid fans, but sometimes shows just can't make it. We enjoy them for their time with us (RIP, Veronica Mars), and then let them go.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Community is sometimes a series of inside jokes inside of inside jokes. That's when it loses me.
> 
> I'd miss it if it was canceled, however -- it's unique and quirky.


Of course you KNOW I'd have to give my two cents, and this about hits the nail on the head. And I love the show, when it's "on". As you said quirky and unique, and I like that. And I give them A+ for trying. I've said over and over, the average fan, if they don't get the jokes often enough are going to tune out. And when you look at what is successful, smart, unique shows will rarely make it. Not our fault, we watch these types of shows and enjoy it. But this follows the pattern of shows like Arrested Development, Sports Night and some others that were just too "inside" for the average TV viewer to like. And I watched all these shows, since I rarely like what the ratings show is popular.

Hopefully this will get a reprieve. I will miss it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> I think it happened with Taxi.
> 
> It also happened with JAG, which had started on NBC.
> 
> As for Community being hit-or-miss... the worst episode of Community is still streets ahead of a good episode of 2.5 Men.


I agree with that. Even the ones I scratch my head after missing the inside joke always has something in it that makes me laugh. But as Alfer said, Joe Sixpack is gonna stick with the same tired stuff they know. Hence the success of 2.5 Men, dozens of reality shows and 15 versions of CSI.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

busyba said:


> I think it happened with Taxi.


Yes, it did - ABC to NBC for its final season.

That's the one I was thinking of, although there's nothing new about it; _Get Smart_ went from NBC to CBS for its last season, and I seem to recall that NBC wanted to pick up _Batman_ after ABC cancelled it, but by the time NBC got its act together, the sets had been dismantled.

And I mentioned Fox because, IIRC, the only reason it didn't cancel _'Til Death_ after three seasons was because the production company made a bargain basement deal for a fourth season just so there would be enough episodes to syndicate it (which it did, even with "only" 81 episodes).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Where would you have liked them to put it? Monday is out of the question right off the bat. CBS's comedy block is killing it. Tuesday has NCIS and Glee, and then NCIS:LA and The New Girl/Raising Hope. Maybe it could stand a fighting chance against RH. Wednesday has X-Factor, Survivor, The Middle/Suburgatory, Modern Family/Happy Endings and Criminal Minds. None of those shows pulled less than a 3.0 in the ratings, most well above that. You've ruled out Thursday. That leaves only Friday since Sunday is football. I just don't see where else they could put it that would benefit the show.


The problem is that NBC's primetime lineup has been a disaster ratings wise since the Jay Leno Show debacle.
As you point out, they're basically getting killed on all nights.



fmowry said:


> Whitney is faltering too and is moving or has moved to Wed. It's pretty much dead if it's moving out of the slot after The Office.


IIRC, Whitney got 2.1 in 18-49 last week so it's ratings have been falling but right now, it's still "good enough" for NBC.
But I do think that it will probably get killed on Wednesday as I don't think it's strong enough to be an anchor show and it will most likely get clobbered by American Idol.
And if it comes down to a choice between Whitney and Up All Night, I'm pretty sure that NBC's going to go with the Lorne Michaels' show.



Steveknj said:


> I agree with that. Even the ones I scratch my head after missing the inside joke always has something in it that makes me laugh. But as Alfer said, Joe Sixpack is gonna stick with the same tired stuff they know. Hence the success of 2.5 Men, dozens of reality shows and 15 versions of CSI.


You forgot According to Jim.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

calitivo said:


> Surprised that Awake isn't on the list. Saw them filming recently and watched the preview on NBC's website. Looks like a good concept for a show. Man and family are in an auto crash; Husband switches waking up between two different realities where in one his wife died, but son lived and in the other, son died, but wife lived. Various things in each reality help inform his job as a detective in the other reality.


So in other words it's going to be like Daybreak, a premise and enough episodes to get you hooked, and then it'll vanish without a trace, and you'll never know how it was supposed to turn out.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Does that really happen though? One major networks picking up a show another didn't want?


I was sure that I remembered Mission:Impossible being on NBC the first season, when Steven Hill was the team leader, and moving to CBS the next year when Peter Graves replaced him, but I can't find any evidence of it, so it must have been some other show in that same era, 'cause I know there was (at least) one.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

BURN IN HELL NBC!!!! And take Whitney Cummings with you.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Lots of examples for shows that crossed networks.
Another I didn't see mentioned was Medium. NBC -> CBS.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea that many shows had switched. Glimmer of hope then.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Wow, I had no idea that many shows had switched. Glimmer of hope then.


Less than a glimmer I would say. Most of the shows that switched were usually ratings successes at one point on their original networks. Either they started to lag in the ratings or, as in the case of Scrubs, the original studio that filmed the show brought it to their own network. Community, while having a bit of a cult following and critically successful, has been most a ratings bomb. When you consider that it's doing terrible, even by NBC standards, why would any other network even take a chance with it?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> Community is one of the best shows on TV, IMO. What episodes are you people thinking fell flat or were schlock?


Last several.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i would be very sad to see this show cancelled, but _if_ they do they should go out in style and have the final episode be..



Spoiler



the group from the darkest timeline find their way to the current timeline, kill the study group, and take over their lives..

evil troy and evil aaabed


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Less than a glimmer I would say. Most of the shows that switched were usually ratings successes at one point on their original networks. Either they started to lag in the ratings or, as in the case of Scrubs, the original studio that filmed the show brought it to their own network. Community, while having a bit of a cult following and critically successful, has been most a ratings bomb. When you consider that it's doing terrible, even by NBC standards, why would any other network even take a chance with it?


Thanks Debbie Downer! :down:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Last several.


The last several (going back to Chaos Theory) have been awesome!I would agree that the first 3 or so were rather blah.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

More thoughts to give hope

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainmen...s-your-questions-about-communitys-future.html


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

So 30 Rock is moving from 10pm to 8pm. That's kind of strange.

-smak-


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Last several.


I think you're smoking something, and it's not the good stuff. Advanced Gay was hysterical, and Studies in Modern Movement was great too. And Remedial Chaos Theory was just about a perfect episode of television.

Seriously, Remedial Chaos Theory could be taught in screenwriting classes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Alfer said:


> It's a fun show for the most part, but many times they do such obscure reference stuff (movies/TV shows) that most folks would have no clue what the show is referencing and probably they lose interest.


What references have they made that have been obscure?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Does that really happen though? One major networks picking up a show another didn't want?


It happened with Leave it to Beaver too.. I probably knew that before, but noticed it again on the current PBS show "America in Primetime".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> Alec Baldwin and Tina Fey both said the upcoming season would be their last. Of course that was at the end of last season. A lot of cash between now and then might have changed that.


Alec has said he would consider doing another (seventh, hoping this coming isn't the seventh) with everyone involved... he said it when he called in, not as the scheduled guest, to a recent episode of Adam Carolla's podcast.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

smak said:


> So 30 Rock is moving from 10pm to 8pm. That's kind of strange.


I thought it was strange when it moved to 10pm.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> I think you're smoking something, and it's not the good stuff. Advanced Gay was hysterical, and Studies in Modern Movement was great too. And Remedial Chaos Theory was just about a perfect episode of television.
> 
> Seriously, Remedial Chaos Theory could be taught in screenwriting classes.


Meh, I didn't enjoy them at all. Predictable, trying (but failing) to be intelligent, and the jokes just bad.

I enjoy good TV. I haven't enjoyed Community much since the paintball episodes. The John Goodman stuff was lame, telling a story 7 different ways was boring (and repetitive), and Pierce and his dad was a tired storyline. The dean is now just flat out stupid, wasted time. He used to be funny.

What I'm really missing is the sense of community. 

Seriously. While Abed and Troy are tight as ever (and the most enjoyable part of the show by far), I don't sense that the others care anymore. Shirley is practically an outcast, Britta is a joke, Jeff is in his own world and doesn't seem to like any of them. It doesn't feel right to me. Now perhaps that's just the evolution of TV/life and that doesn't bother y'all much.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

We'll just have to agree to disagree. I've found the last few eps to be some of the best sitcom on TV. Different, innovative, but most importantly... funny.:up:

Now if we could just get the rest of America to drink our Community Kool-Aid...


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> What I'm really missing is the sense of community.
> 
> Seriously. While Abed and Troy are tight as ever (and the most enjoyable part of the show by far), I don't sense that the others care anymore. Shirley is practically an outcast, Britta is a joke, Jeff is in his own world and doesn't seem to like any of them. It doesn't feel right to me. Now perhaps that's just the evolution of TV/life and that doesn't bother y'all much.


I thought Remedial Chaos Theory really brought home how much of a community they really have. With any of them missing, the results were disastrous.


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

Modern Warfare and Remedial Chaos Theory are easily two of the best episodes of television I've seen in a really long time.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd care a lot more if they promised to never give Chang another millisecond of air time.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I think Drew is wrong.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I think Drew is wrong.


Me too!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Me too!


Ha!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Ha!


Copycat.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

deaklet said:


> Modern Warfare and Remedial Chaos Theory are easily two of the best episodes of television I've seen in a really long time.


Is this the only TV show you have ever watched then?

Cause I'm sure there are a lot more great TV moments that far surpass this ep.

(Note that we are regular watchers of Community)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Is this the only TV show you have ever watched then?
> 
> Cause I'm sure there are a lot more great TV moments that far surpass this ep.
> 
> (Note that we are regular watchers of Community)


Watchers, maybe. But certainly not appreciaters (and maybe not even understanders).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Watchers, maybe. But certainly not appreciaters (and maybe not even *understanders*).


Ha! :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Watchers, maybe. But certainly not appreciaters (and maybe not even understanders).


That's not terribly fair. I think all on this forum have the intelligence to understand this sitcom. 

I really, really liked some of season 1 and 2. Modern Warfare, the one with the space simulator, the dungeons and dragons one...

Maybe I watch too many shows and movies, or read too much sci fi. The Chaos Theory theme was tired to me. Done and done and done again. Butterfly flaps its wings in Brazil and... Heck, even The Simpsons did one where Homer went back in time and stepped on a bug and then it was raining donuts. Now that was funny.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> That's not terribly fair. I think all on this forum have the intelligence to understand this sitcom.
> 
> I really, really liked some of season 1 and 2. Modern Warfare, the one with the space simulator, the dungeons and dragons one...
> 
> Maybe I watch too many shows and movies, or read too much sci fi. The Chaos Theory theme was tired to me. Done and done and done again. Butterfly flaps its wings in Brazil and... Heck, even The Simpsons did one where Homer went back in time and stepped on a bug and then it was raining donuts. Now that was funny.


I think he was being sarcastic, but your point in the context of the thread still stands.

I was a huge fan of Community in season 1. Season 2 was mostly hit but occasionally miss (the hits were AMAZING). Season 3 is just WAY too much miss. Enough that it isn't worth it to me to keep watching week after week. But suddenly I'm just not smart enough to understand it? Come on, that is just ridiculously pretentious.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> That's not terribly fair. I think all on this forum have the intelligence to understand this sitcom.
> 
> I really, really liked some of season 1 and 2. Modern Warfare, the one with the space simulator, the dungeons and dragons one...
> 
> Maybe I watch too many shows and movies, or read too much sci fi. The Chaos Theory theme was tired to me. Done and done and done again. Butterfly flaps its wings in Brazil and... Heck, even The Simpsons did one where Homer went back in time and stepped on a bug and then it was raining donuts. Now that was funny.





ClutchBrake said:


> I think he was being sarcastic, but your point in the context of the thread still stands.
> 
> I was a huge fan of Community in season 1. Season 2 was mostly hit but occasionally miss (the hits were AMAZING). Season 3 is just WAY too much miss. Enough that it isn't worth it to me to keep watching week after week. But suddenly I'm just not smart enough to understand it? Come on, that is just ridiculously pretentious.


I was responding to a specific post (hence my use of the quote function), so I was not calling out everyone in general who doesn't like Community. The show isn't for everyone, to be sure. (Only the sexy people)

That said, I find it hard to fathom that anyone that is a fan of the show hasn't liked the last 3-4 eps _at all_. I will give you that the first 3 eps of the season weren't all that strong (they left me feeling all sorts of meh). But each of the last 4 have been very good to great, and both Chaos Theory and the Halloween ep were hysterical and on par with _anything_ the show has done in the past.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I was responding to a specific post (hence my use of the quote function), so I was not calling out everyone in general who doesn't like Community. The show isn't for everyone, to be sure. (Only the sexy people)
> 
> That said, I find it hard to fathom that anyone that is a fan of the show hasn't liked the last 3-4 eps _at all_. I will give you that the first 3 eps of the season weren't all that strong (they left me feeling all sorts of meh). But each of the last 4 have been very good to great, and both Chaos Theory and the Halloween ep were hysterical and on par with _anything_ the show has done in the past.


I respectfully disagree as I thought the last two were a bit weak actually, and I had thought the season started off with a bang. The two episodes where they did the different scenarios for each character were really good, top ten episodes for this series. But the last two fell kind of flat for me. Advanced Gay and Studies in Modern Movement were probably near the bottom of my list as far as Community episodes go (I haven't seen the 17 November episode yet).

And we all know if Alfer says the sky is blue, ten people here will jump on him about it 

As was said, the show is really hit or miss, and when it hits, it's the funniest show on TV, but when it misses, it can REALLY turn someone off from watching, and unfortunately, if there's 2 or 3 misses in a row, you are going to lose viewers.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Watchers, maybe. But certainly not appreciaters (and maybe not even understanders).


No fear..I appreciate what they do..and that's to be quirky and offbeat and they succeed at that and that's why the show is still an amusing way to spend 30 minutes of TV time vs. much of the other droll offerings on TV today.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just watched one of the older episodes where Chang is a security guard and arrests the blond girl. Yeah, it does not have the laughs of Modern Family for example but I still like it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

This week's episode, which spoofed _Hearts of Darkness_, was absolutely brilliant, so I'm sure most people hated it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I've fallen asleep two nights in a row trying to watch it. But haven't formed an opinion just yet.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

busyba said:


> This week's episode, which spoofed _Hearts of Darkness_, was absolutely brilliant, so I'm sure most people hated it.


I've never even heard of that movie. :/


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

busyba said:


> This week's episode, which spoofed _Hearts of Darkness_, was absolutely brilliant, so I'm sure most people hated it.


Did they spoof the Tim Roth/John Malkovich movie, or the original Joseph Conrad story, or the documentary about the making of _Apocalypse Now_?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

unitron said:


> Did they spoof the Tim Roth/John Malkovich movie, or the original Joseph Conrad story, or the documentary about the making of _Apocalypse Now_?


The documentary.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I've never even heard of that movie. :/


Maybe they'll bring back _According to Jim_.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Does that really happen though? One major networks picking up a show another didn't want?


_Medium _ was on NBC for its first five seasons, then NBC cancelled it. CBS then picked it up and aired it for two more seasons.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Medium was on NBC for its first five seasons, then NBC cancelled it. CBS then picked it up and aired it for two more seasons.


It's happened several times, but the recent examples almost always include the second network being affiliated with the production studio. That's not the case here. Sony is the production studio, and they don't have a network parter. A recent example of what Sony did when one of their sitcoms was in danger of cancellation is "'Til Death." Sony basically gave it away for free to Fox in order to get enough episodes for syndication.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I've so been schooled in this thread now.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Jesda said:


> I've never even heard of that movie. :/


You're apparently not smart enough for the show then. Neither am I.  Never heard of it. That's why it's getting canceled. If the inside joke needs to be explained to 95% of the audience, it's not a joke, it's homework.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I've never even heard of that movie. :/


Before _Hoop Dreams_, _Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse_ was one of the movies mentioned in discussions about how "mainstream" documentaries never seemed to get nominated for Oscars (because the "old" system used to have AMPAS Documentary committee members rate films on a 4-10 scale, and there were enough anti-mainstream types (who were afraid that if major studios thought that documentaries were "profitable", the studios would take control of them) who gave 4 to "popular" documentaries to keep them from being nominated - after _Hoop Dreams_, it was changed to 6-10).

I don't think it's available on DVD or Blu-Ray other than as part of one of the recent _Apocalypse Now_ releases.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Before _Hoop Dreams_, _Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse_ was one of the movies mentioned in discussions about how "mainstream" documentaries never seemed to get nominated for Oscars (because the "old" system used to have AMPAS Documentary committee members rate films on a 4-10 scale, and there were enough anti-mainstream types (who were afraid that if major studios thought that documentaries were "profitable", the studios would take control of them) who gave 4 to "popular" documentaries to keep them from being nominated - after _Hoop Dreams_, it was changed to 6-10).
> 
> I don't think it's available on DVD or Blu-Ray other than as part of one of the recent _Apocalypse Now_ releases.


Yeah, everybody knows about this 

I haven't seen this episode yet, but hoping it's funny despite the deep inside joke that few will understand.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

unitron said:


> Did they spoof the Tim Roth/John Malkovich movie, or the original Joseph Conrad story, or the documentary about the making of _Apocalypse Now_?


He said Hearts of Darkness so it couldn't have been the Roth/Malkovich movie or the original Joseph Conrad story which Apocalypse Now is based on since those were both named Heart of Darkness. 

ETA: I loved the episode but I have also seen the documentary Hearts of Darkness: A filmaker's Apocalypse, as well as Apocalypse Now and read Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I haven't seen Hearts of Darkness, but they referred to it in the episode's dialogue several times, enough for me to infer that what happened in the episode was similar to what happened during the filming of Apocalypse Now. Having watched the documentary, or even being aware of it, wasn't a requirement to enjoy the episode or find it very funny. 

What was required was actively paying attention to the show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Fleegle said:


> What was required was actively paying attention to the show.


I feel this is the key every episode no matter if you get the inside joke or not.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> What was required was actively paying attention to the show.





photoshopgrl said:


> I feel this is the key every episode no matter if you get the inside joke or not.


Apparently that's too much to ask...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> I haven't seen Hearts of Darkness, but they referred to it in the episode's dialogue several times, enough for me to infer that what happened in the episode was similar to what happened during the filming of Apocalypse Now. Having watched the documentary, or even being aware of it, wasn't a requirement to enjoy the episode or find it very funny.
> 
> What was required was actively paying attention to the show.





photoshopgrl said:


> I feel this is the key every episode no matter if you get the inside joke or not.





busyba said:


> Apparently that's too much to ask...


All of this.

I've never seen _Hearts of Darkness_, or heck, all of _Apocalypse Now _for that matter, but they are enough part of the cultural zeitgeist that I was easily able to "get the joke" without having to Google anything. All I had to do was pay attention.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I think a big problem nowadays is too many people multitask while watching shows. Some shows require you to actual devote your full attention.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think a big problem nowadays is too many people multitask while watching shows. Some shows require you to actual devote your full attention.


What? That's preposterous, I tell you!


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think a big problem nowadays is too many people multitask while watching shows. Some shows require you to actual devote your full attention.


I completely agree with this. I find, when I multitask while watching any show, I end up liking it less because I miss stuff. With Community, that effect is even larger. I can see how multitasking while watching could kill enjoyment almost entirely.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> All of this.
> 
> I've never seen _Hearts of Darkness_, or heck, all of _Apocalypse Now _for that matter, but they are enough part of the cultural zeitgeist that I was easily able to "get the joke" without having to Google anything. All I had to do was pay attention.


Not only have I not seen either movie I had no idea there was a story behind them or that they were being referenced in this episode but I still found it funny on its own.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

not to go too much off topic but you really should carve out some time to watch Apocalypse Now.

I would love to watch the documentary now. From what I heard about it, it sounds fascinating.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> not to go too much off topic but you really should carve out some time to watch Apocalypse Now.


Isn't the Director's Cut DVD of that something like 6 hours long? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well they are in Community College, shouldn't you be done after 2-3 years anyways? I could never get into this show, the only thing I liked was the hawt blonde lady.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> He said Hearts of Darkness so it couldn't have been the Roth/Malkovich movie or the original Joseph Conrad story which Apocalypse Now is based on since those were both named Heart of Darkness.
> 
> ETA: I loved the episode but I have also seen the documentary Hearts of Darkness: A filmaker's Apocalypse, as well as Apocalypse Now and read Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad.


That's why I asked, I didn't know if the pluralization was intentional or not.

Just because I commit occasional typos doesn't mean that others might not from time to time as well.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> What? That's preposterous, I tell you!


Really! I'm supposed to put down the soldering iron and the newspaper and look away from the computer screen and just watch the television?!?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

DeDondeEs said:


> Well they are in Community College, shouldn't you be done after 2-3 years anyways? I could never get into this show, the only thing I liked was the hawt blonde lady.


What? I've been attending the local CC off and on since the '70s.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> Well they are in Community College, shouldn't you be done after 2-3 years anyways? I could never get into this show, the only thing I liked was the hawt blonde lady.


You clearly didn't watch for very long, then, because Britta is definitely not hot, but Annie is, well, yummy. Had you watched more than the first few episodes when Winger was still into Britta, you'd have realized this.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You clearly didn't watch for very long, then, because Britta is definitely not hot, but Annie is, well, yummy. Had you watched more than the first few episodes when Winger was still into Britta, you'd have realized this.


Totally agree. She is not super Skinny. She has curves.

Moreover, Annie's Boobs is so cute!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Moreover, Annie's Boobs is so cute!


I just wish Annie's Boobs would quit running rampant through the air ducts and come out to get more screen time.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think a big problem nowadays is too many people multitask while watching shows. Some shows require you to actual devote your full attention.


That way you see who is in the background.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha! That's awesome! I watch with no distractions and STILL missed that.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, everybody knows about this
> 
> I haven't seen this episode yet, but hoping it's funny despite the deep inside joke that few will understand.


It's not. Bad episode. 

Even knowing the tie-ins didn't help. Now Winger's impersonation of the Dean and the Dean's initial reaction to it was awesome. Very funny. But other then that... :down:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hansky said:


> That way you see who is in the background.


That was great!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> Well they are in Community College, shouldn't you be done after 2-3 years anyways? I could never get into this show, the only thing I liked was the hawt blonde lady.


Although you wouldn't know it from watching the show, Greendale Community College is officially located in Colorado. The reason why Greendale is in Colorado is because Colorado is one of the few states where a Community College can offer a 4-year degree program.

This is mentioned in the DVD commentary on one of the season one episodes (I believe it's the Christmas episode and someone mentions that there's no snow on the ground in December in Colorado and someone else asks why it's supposed to be Colorado anyway).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> It's not. Bad episode.
> 
> Even knowing the tie-ins didn't help. Now Winger's impersonation of the Dean and the Dean's initial reaction to it was awesome. Very funny. But other then that... :down:


I agree. I didn't like this episode, and like some of the others the inside joke went over my head, even though, because of this thread I knew it was coming. I did like Winger doing the Dean


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getbak said:


> Although you wouldn't know it from watching the show, Greendale Community College is officially located in Colorado. The reason why Greendale is in Colorado is because Colorado is one of the few states where a Community College can offer a 4-year degree program.
> 
> This is mentioned in the DVD commentary on one of the season one episodes (I believe it's the Christmas episode and someone mentions that there's no snow on the ground in December in Colorado and someone else asks why it's supposed to be Colorado anyway).


I think it's the school where people from South Park Elementary aspire to attend


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well hopefully we at least get the full season aired eventually. Season 4 never gonna happen now. I guess I have plenty of time to come to grips with that fact.


Actually because it is getting closer to syndication there is still a decent chance it will be back for another season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> Actually because it is getting closer to syndication there is still a decent chance it will be back for another season.


They just signed a deal to put all the episodes on Hulu+. Not sure how that will effect their ability to sell into syndication.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, forewarning, I haven't read any of this thread. 

I don't watch Community; think I may have seen a couple of seconds in passing. But, I'm willing to consider giving it a go.

What type of humor is it? Is it very broad, or more subtle? Witty, or visual gags? Does it depend on a lot of self-referential humor and callbacks to earlier episodes, similar to Arrested Development, or is it more accessible?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, forewarning, I haven't read any of this thread.
> 
> I don't watch Community; think I may have seen a couple of seconds in passing. But, I'm willing to consider giving it a go.
> 
> What type of humor is it? Is it very broad, or more subtle? Witty, or visual gags? Does it depend on a lot of self-referential humor and callbacks to earlier episodes, similar to Arrested Development, or is it more accessible?


AD is a good comparison, lots of "inside" jokes, lots of callbacks, lots of pop (and not so pop) culture references. Definitely not broad humor. There ARE sight gags for sure.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

it's all over, sometimes they go for the obvious joke, most of the time it's subtle.. they even had one joke take a couple years:






the past couple years have been more focused on tv/movie parodies


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> AD is a good comparison, lots of "inside" jokes, lots of callbacks, lots of pop (and not so pop) culture references. Definitely not broad humor. There ARE sight gags for sure.


Thanks for the warning. I'll avoid. (The pop culture references are fine... but the sight gags aren't my thing, and DEFINITELY not lots of callbacks and inside jokes. Those are the things I found absolutely insufferable about AD.)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> AD is a good comparison, lots of "inside" jokes, lots of callbacks, lots of pop (and not so pop) culture references. Definitely not broad humor. There ARE sight gags for sure.


Except AD is very clever and very funny.

Community isn't nearly as funny or clever. It's funny and clever, but not to the level of AD.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Except AD is very clever and very funny.
> 
> Community isn't nearly as funny or clever. It's funny and clever, but not to the level of AD.


I think the best of Community ranks up there with the best of AD, but there are far too many more episodes that hasn't worked in Community than there was in AD. And perhaps that's because each Community episode stands on it's own where AD followed a major story arc, so there was less chance the episode would fall flat if you liked the arc.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fair enough.

The top Community episodes were very solid and great TV. But it does lack the consistency of AD for sure.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> The top Community episodes were very solid and great TV. But it does lack the consistency of AD for sure.


:up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Looks like it's coming back, just not sure exactly when

http://news.yahoo.com/nbc-chief-says-community-coming-back-194836342.html


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That's not news. There was never any question that it was coming back. The only question has ever been when it will return, and that still hasn't been answered.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Hopefully it isnt gone for a whole year like Scrubs was.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That is a guarenteed way to kill a show. I would think they would burn off the remaining episodes and cancel it. Why not?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> That is a guarenteed way to kill a show. I would think they would burn off the remaining episodes and cancel it. Why not?


You can have things that are logical and make sense, or you can have stuff that network execs do.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!! Sorry being logical again. My friends call me on that alot.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm just glad it is coming back. Hopefully, with the extra time they can make every episode gold.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The need the extra time to add footnotes.


----------

